# (Resolved) Driver for centrios webcam



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2007)

I can't find the driver for my centrios webcam on the net anywhere, centrios's website is really bad and you can't even access the driver page, it's model number 2516514, Thanks.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Driver for centrios webcam*

The driver is not even on the webpage so email [email protected] and ask for it. You should get a satisfactory response. Good luck.


----------



## maykitty11 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Driver for centrios webcam*

i just bought this camera and i cant use it because the driver disk doesnt work, i hope ill geta response also from their site as i dont want to return it.....


----------



## vladtheimploder (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Driver for centrios webcam*

I did some research on this camera, as i purchased one myself. Upon looking in the drivers tab under properties on the camera device in device manager, i had found that the driver manufacturer was "Sonix". So apparently this is their site http://www.sonix.com.tw. The driver in question is for SN9C202, should be easily found under their support, in downloads. Select Video imagine controllers, then PC-CAM controllers, then finally SN9C202. This is the driver you need for this camera to work. Good luck and I hope this helps anyone else who is searching for these drivers. 

Cheers.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Driver for centrios webcam*

Well done VLAD! Great work, and welcome to TSF! Stick around and help out if you can!


----------



## JussChillin (May 1, 2008)

There is a site that actually has the exact driver you are looking for; I know its resolved but if you ever need it again, it'll be there. 

I thought i'd help out with the link since the Site has a bunch of other useful links too. 

Juss

http://www.od46.com/extra/centrios.shtml
http://www.od46.com/extra/centrios.shtml


----------

